# Jaguar bridge mod



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Here’s a link to my FB page where I detail the new bridge mod I did to my Squier Vintage Modified Jaguar:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2143846935938292


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Niiiice.......

I’ve been slowly working at finishing up the first for me Jazzmaster and I got a standard bridge for it - although I have to say I’m not really happy with it. I was thinking for the next one of doing an upgraded bridge with a Bigsby.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Niiiice.......
> 
> I’ve been slowly working at finishing up the first for me Jazzmaster and I got a standard bridge for it - although I have to say I’m not really happy with it. I was thinking for the next one of doing an upgraded bridge with a Bigsby.


The gold standard in JM/Jag bridges is the Staytrem, but the guy who makes them won’t ship to Canada. I used a knockoff of the Wilkinson roller bridge.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Merlin said:


> The gold standard in JM/Jag bridges is the Staytrem, but the guy who makes them won’t ship to Canada. I used a knockoff of the Wilkinson roller bridge.


You should use Cross Border Pickups.... they give you a US mailing address and import it to Canada for you. Pick up in Mississauga near Dixie & 401


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Ayr Guitars said:


> You should use Cross Border Pickups.... they give you a US mailing address and import it to Canada for you. Pick up in Mississauga near Dixie & 401


I considered getting one of my cousins in the UK to purchase one and send it to me. 

I’ve been studying the problem, and have some other thoughts on how to solve the problem. Not sure if I want to get into being a hardware manufacturer though.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Merlin said:


> The gold standard in JM/Jag bridges is the Staytrem, but the guy who makes them won’t ship to Canada. I used a knockoff of the Wilkinson roller bridge.


Are you sure about that? I've ordered a lot from Staytrem and never had an issue. Shipping is about 3 or so weeks, but worth the wait.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

TWRC said:


> Are you sure about that? I've ordered a lot from Staytrem and never had an issue. Shipping is about 3 or so weeks, but worth the wait.


I’ve got the emails direct from the boss there, this week.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice job, Mastery bridges are another option, but spendy.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Merlin said:


> I’ve got the emails direct from the boss there, this week.


That's definitely recent then. Too bad, as I personally think it's a better product than the Mastery (which is great in its own right).


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

TWRC said:


> That's definitely recent then. Too bad, as I personally think it's a better product than the Mastery (which is great in its own right).


I thinkk the Staytrem is far superior. The Mastery bridge doesn’t allow compensation for a wound G, as far as I can see.


----------

